# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno agricola en barranca

## Marco-abs

Cocluido Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Terreno agricola en cañete Terreno Agricola en CAÑETE. Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------


## ROLANDO C. NIETO MAMANI

Hola amigo Bohorquez, estamos interesados en el anuncio de la venta del terreno en Barranca, quisieramos que nos detalle, la ubicación y a  que distancia de la vía principal se encuentra, igualmente los metros sobre el nivel del mar. También si pudiese haber  crédito en la compra. El grupo interesado es una organizaciòn dispuesta a explotar dichos terrenos.
saludos. Esperamos su pronta respuesta.

----------


## Marco-abs

Estimados Srs, por favor llamarme al yelefono 991474650 si son tan  amables , ya dia respuesta  a sus inquietudes en mi anterior respuesta que  espero  llene  sus espectativas, cualquier duda pueden hacermela llegar  a  mi correo marco160860@hotmail.com o al tlefeono antes  mencionado
Saludos
Marco Bojorquez

----------


## rubenorel

me gustaria saber mas sobre la venta y conversar personalmente

----------


## Marco-abs

Hola gracias por su mensaje, si desea conversar por terreno de barranca  por  favor llamerme  al telefono 991474650
Atte
Marco Bojorquez

----------

